# Do You believe in Horoscope?



## Manshahia (Aug 19, 2007)

Guys do u beleive in horoscopes, Janam Patris, Pandits etc??


----------



## praka123 (Aug 19, 2007)

when they says things which is/was happened in my life clearly-how cant I believe 
^ but this is my experiance only.as much as 90% true for my case 
is science or what


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2007)

nope...


----------



## RCuber (Aug 19, 2007)

M$ will become fully open source. Thats the horoscope for M$. Do you belive it ?


----------



## nix (Aug 19, 2007)

nopes, i dont believe in al that vastu and horoscope stuffs...i believe that i am what i am because of me and me alone.


----------



## qadirahmed (Aug 19, 2007)

Foooolls believe in that all..........


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 21, 2007)

I believe in all good stuff written in it about me (Like I will have lots of affairs and finally marry a air hostess/pilot.) and never belive in bad stuff like I will die at the age of 95, I dont wanna die so young. .


----------



## planetcall (Aug 21, 2007)

A few teens having some degree of fanfare with modern science text and Television cant deny the scientific advances of india. We have fairly debated over it before. Vaastu and Jyotish definitely are science and they have evolved with our great civilization. Dont forget that Jyotish was aware of planetary movements and inclinations on their axis much before any of your modern western scientist was born. So to give such a flat remark over something you dont even care to gather slightest of the knowledge, think again ! 
I certainly refrain myself using any adjectives but some over intelligent geeks can indeed immediately call others fool because they think they are smart enough. WTF !


----------



## karnivore (Aug 21, 2007)

^^There is a difference between astronomy and astrology. Don't mix them up. What astrology attempts to do, can be done with any random set of events, astronomy has nothing to do with it. In fact the use of astronomy for this bull$hit is nothing but a subtle ruse, to give it a scientific spin.

Tell me, what has any planetary position got to do with what is going to happen tomorrow, in a human's life. Show me the cause-effect.


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 21, 2007)

+1 to praka and planet call .............

 @karnivore........u need cause effect ?? just tell me how can moon's gravitation affects tides in sea from such a distance? Astrology is not completely crap.....but the roadside astrologers(fakers) have made it look like crap.......... if u dnt believe in it then its fine for u ....but no1 has right to call others fools just because of their own ignorance on this subject.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 21, 2007)

Mixing science with thier ideas and catapulting to new height is no new thing in country like idea where religion takes the driver seat.whatever yöü say will be taken as fact. So its all depends upon yöü .  I dont belive in them.
If yöü would have seen apocalypto then yöü know what those ancient people belived and how they react to eclipse will grossly tell yöü the current situation of india and its religious tradition


----------



## Pathik (Aug 21, 2007)

Nope, Nay, Nahi, No


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 21, 2007)

Horoscope is horse-crap.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 21, 2007)

absolute $hit !! sorry if i hurt others senti !


----------



## karnivore (Aug 21, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> ..just tell me how can moon's gravitation affects tides in sea from such a distance?


 
U could hav done better than to ask this silly question. Well since u asked, here goes. The tides in sea are the result of moons gravitational pull. Gravitation, my friend, is a proven and documented, force. There is no doubt about it.

Let me repeat my question once more. 


> ..what has any planetary position got to do with what is going to *happen tomorrow*, in a human's life


In other words, how is our *future* determined by planetary position.

And i am not even asking - if Mercury,Jupiter, Saturn and Venus have effect on our lives, why not Pluto, Uranus, Neptune. How come, _Rahu_ and _Ketu_, which are basically two points in time, and not any spacial bodies, have effect on us. And how, in this fuking milky way, *EARTH IS THE CENTRE.*


----------



## planetcall (Aug 21, 2007)

^^
I wonder how much you tried to find the answer before publishing your judgment based on your tunnel vision. Astrology in india comes from the same family which is credited to have progressed remarkably in various other fields. They were far smarter than many of the modern scientists and there are a number of examples to establish that.


			
				karnivore said:
			
		

> And i am not even asking - if Mercury,Jupiter, Saturn and Venus have effect on our lives, why not Pluto, Uranus, Neptune. How come, Rahu and Ketu, which are basically two points in time, and not any spacial bodies, have effect on us.


If you are not asking then are you trying to state it ? your expression doesnt seems to be so. I wonder how much you know about great science of astrology that you put your thumb over something which has been unquestioned since 5000 years of established continuation. Yes! our ancient scientists did consider earth as the center of the universe and there was a definite reason for that which probably none of your school books taught you and you were never given any knowledge over our ancient science. I wonder how can people call themselves follower of science when they dont even have the minimal ability to ponder ?
For your last question in bold here is a reply...


*Earth as the centre
The Vedic astrologer was aware that nothing in the universe was stationary. It was, therefore, irrelevant to attempt to pick up a fixed point in the sky, and consider the movements of earth and other heavenly bodies in relation to such a point. He, therefore, considered the position and movement of all heavenly bodies in relation to the earth itself, which was his residence. It is no wonder then that Indian astronomy and astrology consider the earth as the centre, and all other heavenly bodies moving around it in one manner or the other. The Indian astronomy is thus geocentric and not heliocentric which latter considers the Sun as the centre. The Indian astronomer does appreciate the Sun to be the centre of the solar system, but he also appreciates that the Sun, the solar system, as well as the stars are all moving. Hence he considered the pole star Dhruva as the point of relative fixity at the centre of heavenly bodies in the galaxy. With such profound appreciation of astronomy, one can'ts attribute ignorance of the earthly movements to the ancient Indian astronomer.*



```
Source: *www.aryabhatt.com/vediclessons/vediclesson3.htm
```


----------



## almighty (Aug 21, 2007)

ya i believe and follow it too....
but dont believe on so called GOD 
imo astrology and vedic astrology both are different studies, and vedic astro. interpret more acurate than western astrology....
if u go through lal kitab then u come to know how gr8 our vedic astro. are


----------



## satyamy (Aug 21, 2007)

yes 
I do 
may be they r fools who dont


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 21, 2007)

almighty said:
			
		

> if u go through lal kitab then u come to know how gr8 our vedic astro. are



there's a computer center in mah city and they hav written *LAL KITAB MEIN MAHIR...*

Wat is lal kitab?


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 21, 2007)

Should not this be in FIGHT CLUB .....


----------



## karnivore (Aug 22, 2007)

Its turning out to be another misplaced "fight club", but still here goes nothing.
First things first. I am yet to get an explanation as to *how are planetary positions responsible for our future*. Leave everything aside, just answer this simple question.


> I wonder how much you know about great *science* of astrology.....


I guess i know enough, not to call it science, for one thing and for the other, not to fall for it.


> ...something which has been *unquestioned since 5000 years* of established continuation.


Of course unquestioned..............by the "brainwashed"


> *Earth as the centre*
> *The Vedic astrologer was aware that nothing in the universe was stationary. It was, therefore, irrelevant to attempt to pick up a fixed point in the sky, and consider the movements of earth and other heavenly bodies in relation to such a point. He, therefore, considered the position and movement of all heavenly bodies in relation to the earth itself, which was his residence. It is no wonder then that Indian astronomy and astrology consider the earth as the centre, and all other heavenly bodies moving around it in one manner or the other. The Indian astronomy is thus geocentric and not heliocentric which latter considers the Sun as the centre. The Indian astronomer does appreciate the Sun to be the centre of the solar system, but he also appreciates that the Sun, the solar system, as well as the stars are all moving. Hence he considered the pole star Dhruva as the point of relative fixity at the centre of heavenly bodies in the galaxy. With such profound appreciation of astronomy, one can'ts attribute ignorance of the earthly movements to the ancient Indian astronomer.*


I don't know if i can call this an explanation or a pathetic attempt to justify a mistake, that is still embedded in our system of "horse-crap". The fact remains that if one gets his co-ordinates wrong, whatever the reasons, all calculations, based on it have to go wrong. 

Besides, the explanation is just misleading. The ancient world was not aware of earth's rotation. The idea of earth rotating on its axis became prevalent only in and around 500AD. Aryabhatt was one of the first mathematecians to make this calculation. The birth of "horse-crap" was way before that. There is no written evidence, that before Aryabhatt, any indian even thought of earth as a rotating object. In fact there is evidence, that in those days it was believed that earth was not only the centre of univers, it was static and everything else revolved around it.

One more thing, please don't give links to these, utter crap web sites. All they do is spread rumours, lies, half-truths and nothing else.


----------



## max_demon (Aug 22, 2007)

nix said:
			
		

> nopes, i dont believe in al that vastu and horoscope stuffs...i believe that i am what i am because of me and me alone.


why , i wanted to post this thing and someone other posts


----------



## chinmay (Aug 22, 2007)

Horoscope is a bunch of bullcrap founded by inconfident losers who can't stand on their own and need someone to tell them what to do next. Tell them they are gonna be dead tomorrow and they'll kill themselves.


----------



## planetcall (Aug 22, 2007)

^^ Yes! you are right and that is how we stand being one of the oldest surviving culture.

```
Horoscope is a bunch of bullcrap founded by inconfident losers who can't stand on their own and need someone to tell them what to do next. Tell them they are gonna be dead tomorrow and they'll kill themselves.
```


@Karnivore i laugh on your pity understanding of vedas. Vedas were written much before 500AD and clearly depicted are the color of planets and the ring of saturn. What I intend to tell you that people who were aware of these things were not simply dumb.
Problem with many others including you is that you people dont simply try to explore. Fascinated by modern science and motivated by the presumptions and flat comparisons many of you simply try to disprove something that you dont even have any understanding of. The weblink given by me is enough to deal with the topic under discussion. I dont think there is any point to continue the debate with this attitude.


----------



## karnivore (Aug 22, 2007)

planetcall said:
			
		

> @Karnivore i laugh on your pity understanding of vedas. Vedas were written much before 500AD and clearly depicted are the color of planets and the ring of saturn. What I intend to tell you that people who were aware of these things were not simply dumb.
> Problem with many others including you is that you people dont simply try to explore. Fascinated by modern science and motivated by the presumptions and flat comparisons many of you simply try to disprove something that you dont even have any understanding of. The weblink given by me is enough to deal with the topic under discussion. I dont think there is any point to continue the debate with this attitude.


"Vedas". Good xcuse. Say whatever u hav to say and then just mention it is in "Vedas". Baaaas. It will become sacrosanct. The Holy Cow, that can't be slaughtered. 99% of us have never read Vedas, and of those who have, 99% misinterpret, largely because of the ancient sanskrit, and partly because they want to misinterpret. So there u go. U hav a nice excuse.

Anyway, i am not disputing things that could hav been observed with naked eyes. It is evident that during those days astronomy was limited to night-sky watching and was not into complicated maths. But what about *EARTH'S ROTATION*. I would luv to know, which branch of Vedas speaks of *earth's rotation. *

Oh i almost forgot. What about that question i asked earlier.


> *How can planetary positions tell our future*.


Next time u post, first answer this cute little question.


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 22, 2007)

^ Same way they tell us about our past............... being a science student i also had the same viewpoint as u ppl .....and used to discard such ideas as crap ............ but hamare HINDI me ek kahavat hoti hai " Pratyaksh ko Pramaan Ki zarurat nahi hoti " ......... i dnt knw how they do it but i have met several astrologers (not the fake ones,  they dnt do it for business.. just as a hobby...the likes of a High School Teacher, A Social worker running a NGO, a businessman etc....) and wat they told me bout my past or about others only on the basis of their calculations boggled my mind ... i tested them again for future predictions and they were damn right all the time...........i dnt how they do it .......but they do it consistently .. so no reason left for me not to believe them ......... and there are several others questions too for which SCIENCE has no answers or solid explanation. So u believe in science na ..... so answer my question .........

  What is life in a living being .....means wats the source of energy that runs a living body .... and wat happens to that source after the death of that body ..........


----------



## Upendra Sharma (Aug 22, 2007)

No..I dont...
But my friend Ashwin believe in it.


----------



## wizrulz (Aug 22, 2007)

*



			NAADI SHASTRA

History of Naadi Shastra
		
Click to expand...

*


> The origins of the Naadi Shastra (energy-channel treatises) are shrouded in the mists of time. This marvellous system of prediction has been used to give reliable guidance for many centuries: knowledge about ourselves (past and future), our relationships and our destinies. Research shows that this system has been in use for at least 4000 years, since the treatises were first written (on palm leaf scrolls) in Sanscrit, the predominant language of ancient India. The original transmission was by oral means, before the committal of the texts to writing. The shastras are believed to have been first composed long ago by the Sapta Rishis (seven sages) -- Agasthya, Kausika, Vyasa, Bohar, Bhrigu, Vasishtha and Valmiki.
> 
> Tanjore The primary centre for Naadi Shastra is in Vaitheeswarankoil, near Chidambaram in Tamil Nadu, a state in South India. Here Lord Shiva is said to have assumed the role of a vaidhya (a doctor), who alleviated the miseries of his devotees. Until the 1930's, Naadi remained an ancient legacy, hardly used or even comprehended by the majority of Hindu Astrologers.
> 
> ...



More points to DEBATE OVER


----------



## karnivore (Aug 22, 2007)

harryneopotter said:
			
		

> ^ Same way they tell us about our past............... being a science student i also had the same viewpoint as u ppl .....and used to discard such ideas as crap ............ but hamare HINDI me ek kahavat hoti hai " Pratyaksh ko Pramaan Ki zarurat nahi hoti " ......... i dnt knw how they do it but i have met several astrologers (not the fake ones, they dnt do it for business.. just as a hobby...the likes of a High School Teacher, A Social worker running a NGO, a businessman etc....) and wat they told me bout my past or about others only on the basis of their calculations boggled my mind ... i tested them again for future predictions and they were damn right all the time...........i dnt how they do it .......but they do it consistently ..


Thats what i said in post #9


> What astrology attempts to do, *can be done with any random set of events*, astronomy has nothing to do with it. In fact the use of astronomy for this bull$hit is nothing but a subtle ruse, to give it a scientific spin.


The art is entirely "probabilistic". Anything can be taken as basis for that. Not just planetary positions. e.g Numerology where the basis is "numbers" or Palmistry, where the basis is the skin folds on our palms etc. All these work within the same set-up. Only the executions are different. Of all the three branches, i find astrology, to use the maximum set of variables.

The problem with probabilistic set-up is that backward-pass is not possible. Its one thing to draw a 12-house chart and predict future and it is entirely other to predict the 12-house chart of a person by studying his/her life. Like u can always make 2 + 2 = 4. But u can never say, that 4 is the sum of two 2s or it is 5 -1.

Also, to be able to predict the future, there has to be a silent assumption of a "deterministic" world. Which is virtually impossible in reality. QM, although, strictly restricted to the sub-atomic level, is the living, breathing proof of it.

Anyway.......


> What is life in a living being...


No science cannot define a "life", at least in terms of a set of equations, if thats what u want to know.


> ...wats the source of energy that runs a living body


I can quite well guess what u r trying to get at. Anyway, the source of energy is nutritions and various other elements in nature e.g. oxygen.


> ..wat happens to that source after the death of that body


Nothing. The body decays and goes back to the nature, (Law of conservation of Energy) Nature remains where it is.


----------



## chinmay (Aug 22, 2007)

planetcall said:
			
		

> ^^ Yes! you are right and that is how we stand being one of the oldest surviving culture. To reply, your signature says it all



Oh my! Are you out of your mind? I don't even know you and wasn't making any personal remarks at you. Infact I didn't read your post because I don't care single **** about horoscope and wouldn't waste my time reading on it. You have a problem with people who dojn't believe in future prediction? Have you taken a vow that you'll be rude to every person who doesn't think like you? 

How the f*** does it even relate to our culture? Future prediction exists in every culture from Chinese to American. I was talking about it in general.

And just to clear it, my signature is one of the most famous dialogues from the greatest movie ever made (Pulp Fiction). You of course wouldn't know about it because you are so orthodox that you probably hate english movies or rather fail to understand them. Cussing is bad, right? Because your mom taught you so when you were 5? Sheesh, I should learn to control myself but some people are just impossible. You go ahead minding your own business, posting your own thinking and someone takes it very personally as if he invented Astrology and you molested his future child.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 22, 2007)

Horoscope and everything is similar to all the other kinds of crap practised around the world, one which most of might be aware "psychics".

Dudes, wake up. Just becuase someone guesses 10% right of what happens in your life doesn't mean he/she can tell your future. Hope you guys watched that show on discovery about 5years ago in which they showed how all this bull crap works. I am telling you, it all a guess work. It's the human tendency to believe the entire thing if 1 or 2 things are right because we always have a tendency to look at the right and forget the wrong completely.

If all this crap was ever right, then why the hell isn't the whole world taking advice from psychics and people who read horoscopes. Because they know it doesn't work. So the next time you go to get your horoscpes read, please right down what ever the person says, go home and differentiate what was right and what was wrong, and I can tell you that it is going to wrong by over 70%. And please, when you go, dont' wear your normal attire and go like the thread on your wrist or a costly watch or a professional formal attire or anything. It's all part of the guess work. Dress up like you never did and go for getting your horoscope read, lol.. then you can see what happens. If you still want to believe in this crap, it's up to you, coz only crappy people believe in crap and it's very hard to change thier crappy assumptions.

@planetcall: I thought fanboys existed only for softwares and hardware. I didn't know that there where horoscope fanboys!!


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 22, 2007)

^I believe that horoscope is crap, and that religions are crappier. But why blame those who believe in stars and spare the believers in an invisible entity? At least, horoscope fans don't go around beheading people or exploding themselves to kill innocents.

People cannot survive without a strong belief. I would rather have a horse-crap believer by me than a religious fundamentalist.


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 22, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> ^I believe that horoscope is crap, and that religions are crappier. But why blame those who believe in stars and spare the believers in an invisible entity? At least, horoscope fans don't go around beheading people or exploding themselves to kill innocents.
> 
> People cannot survive without a strong belief. I would rather have a horse-crap believer by me than a religious fundamentalist.



*Well said*


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 22, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> ^I believe that horoscope is crap, and that religions are crappier. But why blame those who believe in stars and spare the believers in an invisible entity? At least, horoscope fans don't go around beheading people or exploding themselves to kill innocents.
> 
> People cannot survive without a strong belief. I would rather have a horse-crap believer by me than a religious fundamentalist.


 
Why are you pointing to me and speaking about religion? Did I say a word about religion? why are you bringing religion into this? I don't know why in many threads, you bring in something that is not releated at all and put up your assumptions!

lol.. you have a hindu mythical character name and you say you hate religion?


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 22, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Why are you pointing to me and speaking about religion? Did I say a word about religion? why are you bringing religion into this? I don't know why in many threads, you bring in something that is not releated at all and put up your assumptions!


a·nal·o·gy
a. Similarity in some respects between things that are otherwise dissimilar.
b. A comparison based on such similarity.



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> lol.. you have a hindu mythical character name and you say you hate religion?


Yes, and I don't keep a stock of virgins with me either.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 23, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> a·nal·o·gy
> a. Similarity in some respects between things that are otherwise dissimilar.
> b. A comparison based on such similarity.
> 
> Yes, and I don't keep a stock of virgins with me either.


 

    .... lol.. Now this guy is trying to teach us all what Anal-ogy is!... lol.... rofl....  

This is what I said. Completely irrelavant answers that you give man..


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 23, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> .... lol.. Now this guy is trying to teach us all what Anal-ogy is!... lol.... rofl....


Who's "us"? It is just you.


			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> This is what I said. Completely irrelavant answers that you give man..


If you cannot comprehend simple analogies it's not my problem, is it? Believing in a superficial god that has never been seen, but yet known to control everything, and still ridiculing those who believe in stars is only a pathetic attempt at hypocrisy.

It's as if a Coca-Cola fan started making fun of a Pepsi fan for taking soft-drinks. A simple analogy for you. There!


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Aug 23, 2007)

Yamaraj said:
			
		

> Who's "us"? It is just you.
> 
> If you cannot comprehend simple analogies it's not my problem, is it? Believing in a superficial god that has never been seen, but yet known to control everything, and still ridiculing those who believe in stars is only a pathetic attempt at hypocrisy.
> 
> It's as if a Coca-Cola fan started making fun of a Pepsi fan for taking soft-drinks. A simple analogy for you. There!


 
You and your anal-ogies and assumptions. Like I ever said that I believe in god and redicule stars. Go get your Anal-ogy done man


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 23, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> You and your anal-ogies and assumptions. Like I ever said that I believe in god and redicule stars. Go get your Anal-ogy done man


Anal-yzing others is my hobby.
Anyway, this thread is way off track to be interesting now.


----------



## cynosure (Aug 25, 2007)

A very old pandit made my janam patri at the time of my birth and listed that I was not manglik. A new pandit who makes janam patri using the "kundli" software recently told my mom that I am a manglik. This is sh1tty. Although I dont believe in this manglik thing but I dont think that anything changed in me.


----------



## chesss (Aug 27, 2007)

In an experiment, people were asked to send in their details, for a free 'special' horoscope reading.
Now instead of calculating their horoscopes, they (all of them) were secretly sent the horoscope of serial rapist and murderer. 

Over 80% claimed that the horoscope(of the serial killer) matched their personality perfectly 

Saw this in history channel a while ago.


----------



## entrana (Sep 6, 2007)

i dont believe in god and i dont believe in future telling
BUT
i dont know how they do it but many things are true


----------



## R2K (Aug 12, 2008)

sometimes things written in daily horoscope section in newspapers comes true in my case

i wonder how the hell does it work


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 12, 2008)

Why/How do newbies ALWAYS bump old threads?

A good thread-discussion here, nonetheless


----------



## R2K (Aug 12, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> Why/How do newbies ALWAYS bump old threads?
> 
> A good thread-discussion here, nonetheless





bumping old threads is not an offence icame across this  thread and found it to be interesting

and don't insult me calling a newbie .everyone here was a newbie at the beginning


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 12, 2008)

Relax dude
Chill 
Welcome to the forum 

PS: I DID say that the thread was interesting


----------



## serakac (Oct 28, 2008)

*Do You believe in Horoscope*

NO, Its up to you. some people just keep on believing in horoscopes. They are really crazy. Most of the people don’t believe in astrology is because of they mostly exposure to astrology is probably Sun Sign columns in our daily local newspaper. Astrology is not your daily horoscope. How could 1/12th of the world's population have the same fate as you? Real Astrology is so much more. Your personality has a bit of every sign and every planet, in a blend of elements unique to you. In fact, astrology is a much unregulated area of study, and a lot of extraordinarily simple-minded ideas get passed off as astrology.
-----------------------
sera


*www.drivenwide.comGuaranteed ROI


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 7, 2009)

BUMP AGAIN!!
I think this thread is great and discussion should go on this topic!!

And look what I found,

*www.hinduastrology.com/jupiteryantra/jupiteryantra.asp 

So anybody got positive result in anything??


----------



## Coool (May 7, 2009)

A big no!


----------



## amitash (May 7, 2009)

Astrology is shear crap...ppl only count the hits, not the misses...Whatever astrologers say, theres a 50% probability that it may happen....I can tell you now that: "you are going to fall down tomorow"...there is always a probability that its going to happen, you can predict anything if thats the case...If you happen to fall tomorow, you will remember me and say: "Omfg!, he was right!, he is a genius!"....If you dont fall, then you wont even remember that i made a "prediction"....If you are a staunch believer, then i request you to go to your fav/most trusted astrologer and ask him to predict as much as he can for a month...Write down everything he says and chek things off, as and when they are done....Then youll see.


----------

